# Climber opions



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thinking about getting a new climber. I have a summit viper now. Would like to know who loves their stand.. Looking at a lone wolf sit and climb. Does the sit bar double as a shooting rest? I shoot a crossbow and need something to set my bow across. I like the viper but feel its a little noisy sometimes with the cabels. Are the lone wolfs less noisy, hows that rubber strap they use to go around the tree? Any other brands I should consider looking at? Just wanna see if there is that sweeet stand out there? Light, quite, easy and comfy.. Thanks


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Light? yes
Quiet? yes
comfy? depends
easy to use? YES

I have the Lonewolf climber(not the sit n climb) ... if you have a long hikes to and from your tree, it is a great stand as it weighs less than 15 pounds .. and folds very flat . i've always felt pretty safe and stable climbing the tree in it, but there's absolutely no way on this earth I would ever be in that stand without a harness . I think it is a great stand to bow hunt from, gun hunting, on the other hand… Not so much. There's just nowhere to rest the gun.

The only other negative thing I would have to say about the Lonewolf is that you can forget about trying to catch a few z's while sitting in the stand… No armrests, no front support ... I said "depends" for the question of comfort because it depends on what kind of hunter you are ... I am only 42 and I still have no problem setting for 4-6hours straight with no backrest except the tree
and no side or front rails to catch me if you doze off... I strap my harness to the tree a few of feet above my head,and pull it tight, if I think I might does off a little...

to answer your other question, I have used the sit and climb before, my brother-in-law has one and I have used it ...The bar you sit on for climbing is not the greatest gun rest in the world as it only sits about belly button height when you are sitting in the seat. The Lonewolf definitely makes less noise as the rubber straps are very quiet against the tree


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have the summit titan and ill never buy another stand. its roomy and I always feel secure in it, I bought the swing seat for it too, keeps my back nice and toasty. once I get to the height I want I use ratchet straps to secure both 1/2's to the tree. i've spent many days (dawn to dusk) in the stand. take a nap about 11-1 yep.lol. I had a gorilla climber and ill NEVER use one of those again. id stay with summit if it was me.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a LW sit and climb . As far as a bowhunting stand I don't think there is another . It's quite , climbs easy , and adjustable on the tree making it nice to get around knots or stubs as well as leveling the stand . The bar is about worthless if you are wanting to use it for a gun rest . 
I weigh 250# and have no prob sitting all day , but I'm sure there are more comfortable stands . 
The pros outweigh the cons for me . I replaced the factory seat with a hazmore seat . It doesn't hold moisture , and isn't as bulky or noisy as the factory seats


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm still not sure which route I'm gonna go. Guess I'll finish the season out with my viper and try to decide. Just doesn't seem like there is a perfect climber for the crossbow hunter out there


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

X2 on the Summit. They all make noise unless your really careful. I have used a summit goliath for years, and yes, front bar is great, almost like a red roof inn !! All day sits are a piece of cake.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

I use a summit viper elite sd but i modified it to use lonewolf belts and cam locks i 've done it to a few vipers i cut the side bar off and weld in new 1 in. 1/8 wall aluminum square tube with pocket milled out for lone wolf cam locks love it been using this for 3 years now i had did it to the original viper that my son now has and uses that stand is about 8 years old. that was my problem with cables was the noise it made


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

buckbob said:


> I use a summit viper elite sd but i modified it to use lonewolf belts and cam locks i 've done it to a few vipers i cut the side bar off and weld in new 1 in. 1/8 wall aluminum square tube with pocket milled out for lone wolf cam locks love it been using this for 3 years now i had did it to the original viper that my son now has and uses that stand is about 8 years old. that was my problem with cables was the noise it made


Now that's the best of both worlds. I'd like to see a pic of that set up.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

buckbob said:


> I use a summit viper elite sd but i modified it to use lonewolf belts and cam locks i 've done it to a few vipers i cut the side bar off and weld in new 1 in. 1/8 wall aluminum square tube with pocket milled out for lone wolf cam locks love it been using this for 3 years now i had did it to the original viper that my son now has and uses that stand is about 8 years old. that was my problem with cables was the noise it made


That is awesome!!!!! Wish I had the abilities to do that! Reminds of the show monster garage where the basically mash cars together


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

well here are some pics custom paint job too i dont think theres a more comfortable stand than summit vipers


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a summit as well. It is so old I have no idea what model it is. But it still works great. Has the seat and back all in one. It is a sit and climb stand. I just rest my Xbow on the front rest. I sit all day and have no problems in anyway. Feel very secure in the tree. Just have to pick the right tree. Never sit in a tree with smooth bark. I always sit in soft barked trees.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

buckbob said:


> I use a summit viper elite sd but i modified it to use lonewolf belts and cam locks i 've done it to a few vipers i cut the side bar off and weld in new 1 in. 1/8 wall aluminum square tube with pocket milled out for lone wolf cam locks love it been using this for 3 years now i had did it to the original viper that my son now has and uses that stand is about 8 years old. that was my problem with cables was the noise it made


I'd love to see some close ups of your mod. I have a viper i would like to do this to as i hate those cables. My stand of choice is my old trusty API bow hunter but i like the viper besides the dang cables.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

i have done it to an API bow hunter stand also but i feel viper is a lot sturdier than API so went back to viper if you would like i can give you dimensions thru text or personal message


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I bought a Summit Viper earlier this year and really like it. I don't find it to be too noisy unless you plan to set up on deer beds in the evening. Then it can be an issue climbing up and down trees since it does make some noise. I've killed deer making noise during my set ups, so noise is not that big of an issue. It's smell and sight I'm more concerned with.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've found that if you're going to try to set up in that situation, get in early if you can. If you can't, get in and set up making whatever noise you need to, then get really quiet! I think the deer figure that whatever was making that noise has moved on. 

Plus, I've seen deer not react at all to a nearby shotgun blast! They can be pretty cool customers. Just yesterday, waiting for a couple of buddies to sight in one's new muzzleloader, I saw 2 deer cross the club road behind the pistol range, which had fire ongoing, moving TOWARD the range! They had no fear of gunfire whatsoever!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive had a Summit Bushmaster for years. I really like it. It's kind of a young mans stand since it's not sit and climb (I'm 50 w a bad shoulder), but I love how light it is. Only mod I've made is to replace the cables. Yea there's nothing to rest a gun on but I've rigged shooting sticks to work. Good luck!


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Get a set of third hand stabilizer straps and a bow holder for any Summit. Can't be beat.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Those stabilizer straps look awesome I just wonder if they work as good as advertised????


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

If you want a really good stand check out “tree walkers”. They’re the best and this is coming from someone that has a summit viper and bushmaster and a lone wolf. The tree walkers are a bit heavy but are very comfortable and easy to shoot out of and very quiet.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've had my Lone Wolf Sit & Climb for over 15 years now. I absolutely love it. It is easy to use, quiet and light. I shoot a compound bow. So I always fold the sit bar under the seat and use the straps to secure it there so it is out of my way. I don't think it would be ideal for a rest to use with your crossbow, but I guess it could work. You'd need some type of adjustable tensioner on it. Honestly, I don't think I'd want it. I'd keep the crossbow in my lap. 

There's a chance if I do some late archery season hunting in January that I'll use a crossbow. If I do, I'll come back here and add how I liked it with a crossbow.

A couple of other options are Ol' Man tree stands and X-Stand. X-stand has an ultralight on Amazon for $150.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have a summit viper and have been hunting with it for about 15 years and really like it. I put strips of carpet where my feet rest and tried to camo it up a bit. I also use a 2" webbing around the "V's that nest together and another around the two frame pieces that stick out the top when you have it on your shoulders. Keeps it from making noise while carrying. also, intend on filling the frame with expandable foam.
Biggest problem is the teeth grab the back of my coveralls when Im carrying it in the woods. Starting to pick holes in the calves of by camo.

I'm so used to setting it up, it doesn't make much noise.

ski


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

kprice said:


> If you want a really good stand check out “tree walkers”. They’re the best and this is coming from someone that has a summit viper and bushmaster and a lone wolf. The tree walkers are a bit heavy but are very comfortable and easy to shoot out of and very quiet.


I have a Tree Walker. Don't think they're heavy but are a bit bulky size-wise since they don't fold up. They are extremely comfortable, like a Lazy-Boy in a tree. Can sit all day, no problem. Not like my butt-numbing Lone Wolf lock-on.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I had a Summit Goliath. Comfort for sure and id never use a climber without a bar. Just a safety thing for me. I use an xbow. I was able to put the xbow forend to rest on the inside of the bar. The stock would be at my shoulder. So I was always ready with minimum movement. I always thread my harness chest strap through the sling, in case i fall asleep to keep it from falling. I would use a little ratchet on the top half. All dayers were no problem.


----------



## Ghost410 (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a Timbertall Brutelite... I extended the parts where they grab onto the tree barks and now I can climb bigger trees just like the Summit stands. I also added the stabilizers plus a ratchet strap onto the top portion. Once I reached my desire height, I ratchet the top portion onto the tree and there's no way in the world that I may fall off unless I intended to commit suicide or something.


----------

